
pingdeck • Create smart mini-websites with sharing-superpowers - domu
https://pingdeck.com
======
domu
pingdeck is the simplest way to create amazing mini-websites in no time. Just
upload a background image or choose one of our suggestions (powered by
unsplash and giphy). Enter a title, a message and add up to three link
buttons. Done! Share your „ping“ on Facebook, Twitter, Google+ and via Email
with just a few clicks. You can also share it via SMS and WhatsApp on your
mobile device. Have you ever created a website in under one minute? Visit us
at [https://pingdeck.com](https://pingdeck.com) and give it a spin. It’s free!
HAPPY PINGING!

------
mathiasrw
Twitter for websites

